# Rubella non-immune status, antepartum ICD-9



## ESiwulec (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm having trouble finding an ICD-9 code for Rubella non-immune status, antepartum.  Anything I can find gives a very generic v49.89.  I feel like there should be something more specific but can't seem to see anything I think fits the dx.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

